# Fotos Petropolis-Rio de Janeiro por mi...



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Hola gente aqui les va mi primer thread..espero les guste, trata sobre la ciudad imperial de Petropolis, lugar donde la corona portuguesa pasaba el verano para escapar del calor insoportable de la ciudad de Rio.
No pude tomar muchas fotos, pero aqui les va una muestra de la arquitectura del lugar...

Comenzamos por la casa de Santos Dummont (el verdadero inventor del avion)








Luego la prefectura de petropolis, que antiguamente era de un Baron del cafe.








El palacio de cristal...
















Casas en las redondezas...

















































Edificios hechos por la colonia alemana...al fondo se puede apreciar la catedral donde yace el ultimo emperador del Brasil Don Pedro II








...una vista diferente de la catedral...









manan pongo mas, es que el image shack me esta dando problemas!
Espero les haya gustado la primera parte!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Aqui les va la segunda tanda de fotos...
...Primero la catedral...








... y algunas casas cerca a la catedral...


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Brasil... Pais al cual ya habria conocido...
Muy bonito lugar y buenas tomas mangolight. Gracias chochera 

Y una pregunta: En Brasil se maneja en el lado izquierdo de la pista?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bella ciudad ! casas realmente bonitas y acogedoras, replica del famosisimo palacio de cristal??? Esta chevere !


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Preciosa ciudad, yo la conocí hace muchos años es un pedazito de Portugal cerca de Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bonitas casas antiguas, se ven bien cuidadas, me gustaron las fotos y el lugar en sí


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Es como viajar al pasado. Gracias por publicarlas!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

ke beshas casas :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Mango...es muy notorio el cambio de clima ????*

Es como Chosica-Callao ???.... esa diferencia de grados ????... ó es más notorio ????... En un viaje en auto sin parar y a velocidad normal,cuánto te demoras en llegar a Petrópolis ?


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Que bella arquitectura! Me encantó la ciudad.
Según lo que tengo entendido, Petropolis esta a unos 90-100 km de Rio.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

mapamundista said:


> Es como Chosica-Callao ???.... esa diferencia de grados ????... ó es más notorio ????... En un viaje en auto sin parar y a velocidad normal,cuánto te demoras en llegar a Petrópolis ?


hola dodi!, si es algo asi como chosica -callao pero con una diferencia un poco mas acentuada, mientras que en Rio te derrites a 42 grados en petropolis facil esta a 30 grados. 
Y de carro es una hora , hora y media. La autopista que une las dos ciudades esta en muy buenas condiciones.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Buenas fotos... buen trabajo


----------

